# Permanentbetrieb einer Applikation - Anfängerfrage



## Schatzjäger (16. Aug 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Applikation in Eclipse geschrieben, die ich permanent am laufen haben will. Wie stelle ich das am besten an? JBOSS habe ich bereits erfolgreich installiert.
Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß Schatzjäger


----------



## HLX (16. Aug 2007)

JBoss anschmeißen und Anwendung deployen, d.h. das WAR oder EAR ins server\default\deploy kopieren.


----------



## Schatzjäger (17. Aug 2007)

Danke HLX!
Aber wie bekomme ich ein EAR- bzw WAR-File?


----------



## HLX (17. Aug 2007)

Hast du die Anwendung als Web-Projekt in Eclipse angelegt? Falls ja, kannst du unter Menüleiste --> File die Exportfunktion nutzen. Falls nicht gäb es zu viele Dinge, die deinerseits erstmal beachtet werden müssten, wie Struktur von Web-Anwendungen etc. - dann informiere dich erstmal über Web-Entwicklung insbesonders unter Eclipse


----------



## Schatzjäger (21. Aug 2007)

Ich habe jetzt ein Jar-File erstellt, welches sich sowohl mit Doppelklick als auch von KommandoZeile aus starten läßt. Wie kann ich jetzt das Jar-File in JBoss integrieren und wo kann ich das Programm beobachten?

Gruß Schatzjäger


----------



## ms (21. Aug 2007)

Schatzjäger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe jetzt ein Jar-File erstellt, welches sich sowohl mit Doppelklick als auch von KommandoZeile aus starten läßt. Wie kann ich jetzt das Jar-File in JBoss integrieren und wo kann ich das Programm beobachten?
> 
> Gruß Schatzjäger


Was ist denn das für eine Applikation bzw. was passiert, wenn du sie startest (Doppelklick oder Kommandozeile)?


----------



## Schatzjäger (21. Aug 2007)

Das ist eine Applikation, die aus drei Klassen besteht und auf eine MySql-DB zugreift.
Ausführung von der Kommandozeile aus: java -jar xyz.jar
Oder eben Doppelklick auf jar-File im Explorer.

Gruß Schatzjäger


----------



## ms (21. Aug 2007)

Schatzjäger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das ist eine Applikation, die aus drei Klassen besteht und auf eine MySql-DB zugreift.
> Ausführung von der Kommandozeile aus: java -jar xyz.jar
> Oder eben Doppelklick auf jar-File im Explorer.
> 
> Gruß Schatzjäger



So wie es aussieht wird es nicht ausreichen, dein jar-File im JBoss zu deployen (also ins deploy-Verzeichnis zu stellen und den JBoss zu starten.
Du wirst zumindest eine minimale Webapplikation benötigen, welche dein Programm aufruft.

Wie soll denn das Endergebnis aussehen?
Oder anders gefragt, wie soll dein Programm über den JBoss gestartet werden?


----------



## Schatzjäger (21. Aug 2007)

Ich war mit meinem Minimalwissen der Meinung, dass es reicht, das jar-File in das JBoss-Verzeichnis /server/default/deploy zu kopieren. Da war ich wohl ein wenig zu optimistisch.
Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Link nennen, der mich da auf die richtige Spur bringt?
Danke für die Hilfe!

Gruß Schatzjäger


----------



## miketech (21. Aug 2007)

Hi,

sind für sowas nicht MBeans geeignet?

Gruß

Mike


----------



## ms (21. Aug 2007)

Schau mal hier, speziell Chapter 2: http://java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/

Denke nicht, das MBeans hier ein brauchbarer Weg ist.

ms


----------

